# alcohol and keto diet!!



## beezo (Jul 2, 2009)

hi guys,

been on DP keto diet since moday and have done really well. ive lost 4lb already. im going to do this for another 3 weeks as im off on hols then. anyway i have no intentions of cheating but ive just found out its my mates birthday tomorrow and everyones out.

i was thinking of giving it a miss as i dont want to ruin this diet but ill feel bad if i dont go out. we make the effort to go out when it each others birthday so it would be fair for me not to go.

how bad is drinking alcohol on the keto diet?? should i stick to diet coke and vodka?? is that better?? advice apreciated


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i dont suppose a little vodka would harm, but for many drinking alcohol on a diet really slows down fat loss


----------



## beezo (Jul 2, 2009)

thanx mate,

can someone also explain what these carb up days are and how it works


----------



## Mercy-Leigh (Jun 21, 2009)

if i were u i would obv. stay away from all the alchopops,cocktails etccc which are full of sugar.

i dont actually think vodka has any carbs in it. i would check the labels though.

Ive always managed to loose weight in the past with a mamoth binge sesh of vodka and diet coke at the weekends.


----------



## rich-k (Jul 17, 2009)

straight vodka you cant go wrong then can you


----------



## beezo (Jul 2, 2009)

oh, yer a hard man

i cant stand vodka as it is so theres no way i can ack it straight


----------



## craigy86 (Apr 1, 2008)

Bacardi and diet coke.. might look like a bit of a roofter..but needs must.. and it tastes good :thumb:


----------



## adesign (Jun 10, 2008)

When you have alcohol in your system will 'burn' that as fuel before carbs or fat I believe.


----------



## Mercy-Leigh (Jun 21, 2009)

adesign said:


> When you have alcohol in your system will 'burn' that as fuel before carbs or fat I believe.


thats very true.

so if you eat little carbs etc... before drinking. and u drink thee above, you should be fine.


----------

